# LE2 fuel service port



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Further inspection reveals two lines coming from the tank, coming up behind the engine with no shraeder valve to release fuel pressure that I can find. 

The really odd part is that the maintenance schedule says "replace fuel filter, diesel engine only".
Rock Auto doesn't sell a fuel filter for it, and I can't find a fuel filter in the EPC.

@Ma v e n , what's the book method for draining the fuel tank when you want to change all the fluids in the car? It's beginning to look like I'll need to disconnect the line under the car, spraying myself and the floor in the process if there's residual pressure.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I believe the fuel filter and fuel pump are the part of the same assembly. So if you need to replace the fuel filter replace the fuel pump.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So, it's a "permanent" filter, designed to outlast the warranty?
That would explain why the pump assembly is the first result when you search the EPC for fuel filter.


It's beginning to sound like they really don't want us messing with the fuel system and possibly getting contaminants into the high pressure pump. I guess the only safe thing to do is unhook the return line to the tank and drain it from there. Then if anything gets in where I unhook it, it just goes back to the tank. I assume one of the two lines from the tank to the engine is a return line.

Sort of like 20 years ago when Mercedes took away our ATF dipsticks and put tamperproof seals on the dipstick tubes. The transmissions could go 200-300k with normal maintenance, or over 100k with no maintenance, so warranty claims go down when you make them maintenance free. (they later put transmission fluid back on the maintenance schedule, I think at 100,000km or 60,000mi)


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Surprisingly, most cars today only have a "sock" filter on the input side of the pump located in the bottom of the gas tank. Kinda hard to understand since an inline filter after the pump in older cars would eventually clog up. Seems like it was there for a good reason. But I never heard of the sock filter clogging up in the older cars. Maybe the filter element was deteriorating and clogging up the filter.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It was also discussed on this forum. That the fuel rail system is returnless.

There's only one line to the rail. No return line.

Is that not the case?

The new thing that came out late 90's.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> There's only one line to the rail. No return line.
> 
> Is that not the case?


It's hard to tell from looking, I see 2 sizeable (like 3/8") lines and two tiny ones running along the right frame rail. The little ones are the brakes, the big ones appear to go to the tank. I suppose one could be a vent/vapor line, but I'm used to seeing those go straight to a charcoal canister in the fender/bumper area and that's not the case here. They both come up behind the engine.


----------

